# Oreo has kennel cough



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, seems like Oreo's lack of appetite, dry heaving/reverse sneezing, constant panting (even in the middle of the night) and foamy white vomit is signs of kennel cough. Took him to the vet today and she said it is probably moderate case of kennel cough. She gave me a prescription of Clavaseptin and Torbutol for the next 2 weeks and also gave me couple cans of a/d critical care canned food for Oreo because he's not eating.

Poor guy, when you stroke his throat, he starts hacking and dry heaving. 

The mailman came to the door and he always barks at him. This time he tried to bark but a whimper came out and then started to hack and dry heave again.

I'm not even sure where he got it from. The only contact he has with other dogs is at obedience school and during obedience class, dogs are NOT allowed to socialize with other dogs. The trainer will yell at you to move the dogs away if they are too close.

My heart aches each time he hacks.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I think it is pretty contagious, so if any other dog had the germs, either coming down with it or getting over it, the germ was no doubt in the facility, and the way dogs lick and sniff, no doubt very easily picked up. Even though trainers usually require the Bordatella vaccine, as well as day cares and boarding facilities, it only immunizes against one or two strains of the illness, and it is much like the common cold in humans - many different strains, so the vaccine is pretty much useless - but in my opinion, they feel they have covered their fannies by requiring it. I am fairly certain Augie got a case after being boarded a year or so ago. He had the hacking and acted like he felt puny for a day or two. I kept close watch on him and about the time I thought maybe I should get him checked out, he seemed to improve. But it probably took about a week before he got over the cough. I think it depends on the strain and the individual dog as to how sick they get, also like humans. 

Hope Oreo is feeling better soon!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry Oreo is sick


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is not fun to have a dog with kennel cough, but if your dog is healthly they recover well. My Lhasa is high risk for kennel cough and gets it very easily, we always get his shot (he can not have it in the noise) every 6 months we do titers and for the last 4 years everything is low, the good news is he recovers well it takes him a bit longer then healthy dogs. Hope your guy feels better soon.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks all.

ok...gave oreo his first medication with food. ate the whole thing and kept licking the plate. 

3 hours later...

he's drowsy and shaking uncontrollably. he's shaking ever few seconds and its scary.

going to call the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww poor little thing! Get well soon Oreo!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie had kennel cough at about one year old. she was very sick and it took about 3 weeks before she could RLH again. I remember the first time she lost her breath and coughed and coughed. Scared us to death. The Vet had told me to keep her calm. You better believe that I did from then on. She ran several degrees of fever (can't remember how much, but it was serious). She gets the vac every 6 months now. Watch out for your little one.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So sorry Oreo is sick - what did the vet say?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys all got it at the same time. And that was after they got the shot. It really is so hard to hear then gasp for air. I don't remember my guys shaking at all. I hope the vet was able to see you and help Oreo. Hope he is better soon!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope Oreo feels better soon.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.

I did some researc h and looks like Torbutol is the cuplrit of his shivering/seizures. Turns out Torbutol is a pain killer more powerful then morphine. Vet had him on half a tablet.

I called th evet this morning and she confirmed it could be the Torbutol. She said if he's not coughing, don't give it to him and just stick with the Clavaseptin, which is just an antibiotic.

I only gave him Clavaseptin this morning and he's much better this morning running around and playing with his toys. No signs of coughing...still a little lathargic.

As well..he loves eating this wet food. With the wet food, he's acting like himself. He wants to eat it..BAD haha. He'll finish his plate, walk away, come back and lick the empty plate, walk away and come back again to lick the empty plate again.

Will let him have 1 more meal of the wet food and switch to 1/4 of a can of wet and mix in kibble.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww, glad he's feeling better today . . .hope he's all well soon and you get some rest as well


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Poor Oreo,hope he feels better very soon.My 2 have a Kennel cough vaccine annually,although this is not a guaranteed,but at least I feel I have done all I can to try and keep them well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that the shivering is. Gone! Get better soon Oreo!


----------

